

The golden rule in starting a business today is to be benevolent, not evil - jmorin007
http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/2008/jul/26/bill.taylor.office.maverick

======
vaksel
no its to convince people that you are benevolent, get your fair share of
fans, then turn evil when noone is looking

------
nazgulnarsil
I think the golden rule is make money...corporations are machiavellian. of
course they want to appear benevolent, that's good for PR.

